# Black left for the bridge last night



## Victoria (Jan 29, 2010)

We are very sad that our much loved Black left us. He was sick for a while with infections and some of infections were in his throat. He also had a naturally small throat opening. Last night he chocken on some pellets and sadly we weren't able to get it out. We will always remember our bossy bunny.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH Victoria I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## cheryl (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. We had a bossy bunny too--Commander Bun-Bun. She always let us know it was really her house, but as long as we cleaned and fed her, she would allow us in. She used to lay by the piano so she could see down the hall and would run up to us and do her grunting. We sure do miss her. Rest in peace little one and binky free.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss urplepansy:

ink iris:Binky Free Black ink iris:


----------



## yngmea (Jan 29, 2010)

so sorry for your loss rip and binky free furry friend


----------



## Victoria (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for your messages, it helps to know that there are other bunny lovers who care


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I remember your posts about him. It's too bad he's no longer with you, but I'm sure he knew he was loved very much.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry:rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rainbow: Binky-free, Black!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 30, 2010)

So sorry Victoria.

Binky Free Black. ink iris:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## xKuchiki (Jan 31, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss...

Binky free, little Black


----------



## Victoria (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your support it means a lot to us. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
binky free Black :angelandbunny:


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Many hugs and prayers to you

Binky Free:rainbow:ink iris:


----------

